# Any mods ?



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Any mods for this natural Y ??
Also what wood is it ?? 
Thanks

Danny


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

A picture of the tree would be nice.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

I found the wood type it's birch


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice! The mods are up to you  you could sand and shape it more, or not, or you could glue little wood caps to the ends, etc., totally up to you and how it works for you, good luck!


----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

Or do like I did. Cut out a slot in the handle and epoxy a cheapo Swiss army knife in it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You could put gypsy tabs on it to make it easier to shoot tubes as well as bands. You can flatten the front or back or both on the handle and laminate on pieces to make palm swells or finger swells or both.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I would also sand it down until a nice shape. And maybe a clear coating of something to protect it and bring out its natural side. Give it a try and I'm sure you will surprise yourself how simple a fun it can be. In an hour or two you could have the most rock'n shooter you ever had!
You never know until you try!


----------

